# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني >  رومنسيات فيني رومي

## دموع الورد

*من اجمل و اروع رومنسيات فيني رومي 


*



*

مثلــــي بحبــــك* ***حدي لما تكوني**عيونك بعيوني 
بجن الحب..وبيقوى جنوني 
انت حبيبي .. بس ما فيي قلك 
انت حياتي .. ولا فيي ضمك
من سنين بحبك* *وقلبي خايف من قلبك* *قلت بقولهاا شيء يوم**ومن وقتهاا ما عرفت النوم 
بحبك .. حب جنون* *مين حبك هلئ ؟؟؟
مين اناا...ومين هو بيكون ؟؟؟****مثلي بحبك حبيببي* * مثلي بحبك* *خبرني عنك* *انا قلبي بعدو بحبك ..
قلي كيف ليالي الوحدة* *عم تمرق معك ..
قلي لما قلبك يبكي مين بيسمعك ؟
بعدني بحبك**كثير بحبك* * طمنلي قلبي وريحني* *مثلي بحبك* * 
تعالي نهرب من البيت  تحت الشتي بعكس الهوى 
يقولو عني جنيت..مش فارقه معي المهم نكون سوى ..خليني اسمع صوتك شوف عيونك..ما بتخايل حياتي من دونك  ما بدي لا سنين ولا شهور بدي لحظة من عمرك..بقلبك محفور  ما فيه هدي دموعي اكثر وحياتك قلبي من قهرو تكسر 
بحبك حب جنون   مين حبك هلئ؟؟؟
مين اناا .. ومين هو بيكون ؟؟؟ 
مثلي بحبك حبيببي   مثلي بحبك  خبرني عنك  انا قلبي بعدو بحبك ..
قلي كيف ليالي الوحدة  عم تمرق معك ..
قلي لما قلبك يبكي مين بيسمعك ؟
بعدني بحبك كثير بحبك   طمن لي قلبي وريحني  مثلي بحبك  
بعرف لازم انسى  لازم انسى حتى كفي 
لازم اتحمل عذابي وحدي*

----------


## دموع الورد

*
*

*
*

*

*

*غدي و فيني عينك جوا عيني*

----------


## دموع الورد

*فيني الرومي  كانت روحي*

----------


## دموع الورد

*فيني الرومي لو بصيت " المفضله لدي من مجموعته"
*

----------


## دموع الورد

*قربني ليك & فيني رومي*

----------


## دموع الورد

*فيني رومي قصة حب 

" بتجنن"
*

----------


## دموع الورد

*عاصي الحلاني  -  فيني رومي*

----------


## دموع الورد

*موسيقة رائعة حزينة - فيني رومي*

----------


## دموع الورد

*شعر فيني 
*

----------


## دموع الورد

*شعر فيني روعه مع منوعات اغاني جميله*

----------


## دموع الورد

شواعمل لحتى تحبني

----------


## دموع الورد

*اخدتلي عقلي - فيني رومي*

----------


## دموع الورد

*فيني رومي - اول ما عرفت الحب*

----------


## آلجوري

> *فيني الرومي لو بصيت " المفضله لدي من مجموعته"*


 
أياااااااام مضت عليها ... أعدتي الذكريات دموع .. فعلا هي الافضل .. شكرا لك  :Smile:

----------


## دموع الورد

صح...يسلموا لمرورك :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ابو عوده

رائع  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دموع الورد

شكرا لمرورك ابو عوده :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دمعة فرح

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دموع الورد

شرفتي الصفحه مجد :SnipeR (62):

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

بسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووو :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## دموع الورد

شكرا لمرورك الصقر الذهبي :SnipeR (62):

----------


## lola

انا انا بدي اقووووووووووووووول  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .   :Emb3:  :Emb3:  :Emb3:  :Emb3:

----------


## hibaa89

thaaaaaaaaaaanx alot

----------

